# Any luck with Abilify?



## Guest (Mar 16, 2005)

I just got off resperdal and started abilify....i hope this works..
Anyone get good/bad results from it? please tell me
Thank you
Marcella


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

yea i took risperdal hated that switched to abilify which only took for 3 weeks. showed no improvement and decided to just stop taking it on my own, and i'm still confused lost, don't know who i am, numb, can't feel the ground, all that good stuff. i feel stupider than i use to be. concentration is horrible and just basically want myself back. i'm gonna ask my doctor about paxil or celexa, and maybe get a 2nd opinion by another doctor friday. i was put on anti-psychotics cuz my reality testing was out of wack and i was in the hospital and i guess acting a little psychotic. all started from smoking pot then the hospital traumas and that made me more depersonalized and i'm still trying to recover. its hard. i'm gonna keep trying different meds till i find one that works for me and hopefully get my old self back gradually.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

you can take a reality test? where do you get that done..ive never heard of that...i asked my therapist if theres some kind of test for depersonilization and she said no...thanks


----------

